

HackBack - brings you back to HackerNews (Bookmarklet) - rjyo
http://hackback.cloudfoundry.com/

======
ColinWright
Brilliant - thank you. Thank you for the work in creating it, thank you for
the work in making it easy to use, thank you for the work in making it easy to
install, thank you for the work in sharing it.

------
rlander
Excellent! Very useful.

I often find myself in the situation where there are a few interesting links
that I decided to open and read later and, after I'm done reading them, I'm
not able to find the discussion so I have to search HN.

Plus it keeps me from having to open 2 tabs for each link. Thanks!

~~~
rjyo
Thanks for the feedback! Could you let me know which browser you are using? I
have tested it on OSX10.6 with Safari/Firefox/Chrome.

------
throwaway32
This does not seem to work for me in either firefox 4 or Internet Explorer 9

~~~
rjyo
Could you try it again? A stupid mistake prevents it to work in firefox.

~~~
throwaway32
perfect, works fine, thank you :)

